# Im Getting A Miniature Horse!



## Shadow's Ransom (Feb 5, 2009)

I went and saw the most gorgeous little mini today and have decided to buy him. He will be coming home with me later in the week. He's a 2y/o mini, will be 3 in July and is such a little angel! Here are some pictures and a video! Let me know what you think! 


































































Video


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful! They used to have miniatures at a farm we used to visit. Well, an old BF used to calf rope there. I loved them!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

He really is Beautiful! i Loved the video of him too! I have a friend in Carson City, Lexi's breeder actually...she moved there from WA. a couple years ago. She has two mini's, and they have a little cart they pull. I think he is just Adorable!:smooch:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

OH! Simply adorable! Maybe that's what Skip needs!!!!!! lol a MINI-friend!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

AWWW how cute! : )


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's not just cute. He's beautiful. So many of the mini's look almost deformed - your guy has a beautiful head and a lovely structure. He's awesome, congrats! (And, he IS really cute, too...)

And he looks like an Oreo Double Stuffed!!!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

He is absolutely beautiful! I love his coloring.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

He is beautiful. Such a handsome face and those eyes!!!!!! What are you going to name him? I think Skip will be pleased with his new friend...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

cham said:


> He is beautiful. Such a handsome face and those eyes!!!!!! What are you going to name him? I think Skip will be pleased with his new friend...


oops , LOL he isn't coming to my house!!!! although I would have a hard time resisting him ....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He's adorable !!!!! Lucky, lucky you...... be sure to keep those pictures coming !!


----------



## Shadow's Ransom (Feb 5, 2009)

cham said:


> He is beautiful. Such a handsome face and those eyes!!!!!! What are you going to name him? I think Skip will be pleased with his new friend...


His name is Rio, and his show name will be Ace's Diamond Rio. Isnt he gorgeous?!?!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I just watched the video - the little charmer can MOVE, too!

Oohhh, he's gonna be some kinda fun...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> And he looks like an Oreo Double Stuffed!!!!!


That's what I was thinking, also. He's beautiful!! I have 3 mini's living here (they belong to my brother, though) and it took me a long time to stop being amazed at their size every time I went out to feed them. It cracked me up. One of mine looks a lot like Rio but has more white.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww  what a handsome boy!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

He's a beauty - love his coloring. Enjoy him! I've heard they are more like a dog in personality than a horse!

If anyone down south is looking for a mini - my cousin's wife is depleting the stock on her farm - she's selling them all - sadly.  

http://www.sevenacresfarm.com/


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's adorable. I hope you have a lot of fun with him!


----------

